# Bergwerk Seite aktualisiert



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2004)

Hi @ all, 

wie bereits der eine oder andere festgestellt hat, sind die Bilder auf der Seite "on"! 
Mir scheint allerdings, daß noch nicht alle ihre Bilder an mich geschickt haben!! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (2. September 2004)

vielleicht trauen sich viele nicht weil ihr bike zu hässlich ist - so gehts mir jedenfalls    und dann würde da auch noch "bike von fettkloß" drunterstehen - ach du heilige scheizze - und das würde dann ganz deutschland sehen       evtl. die ganze welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (2. September 2004)

mein "altes" mercury wird naechste woche fertig sein, dann poste ich´s.
loc.


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2004)

@Fettkloß
Nun stell Dich nicht so an. Kannst ja einen anderen Namen für die Bergwerk-Seite angeben, vielleicht "Bohnenstange" oder sowas.


----------



## Fettkloß (2. September 2004)

na ja - so einfach ist das nicht . lese mal in der cross coutry abteilung wie hässlich manche mein bike finden . darauf hin hab ich in der rennradabteilung einem kritiker paroli gegeben für sein cicliB "rennrad" - jetzt zerfleischen die mich fast !!! beschimpfen sogar mein colnago   ok - von meiner seite aus war das nur ne billige retourkutsche  aber manche scheinen das echt ernsthaft persönlich zu nehmen .

heute bin ich wieder mit meinem "hässlichen entlein "    unterwegs gewesen und bin auf  2 rennradfahrer aufgefahren , der eine war voll begeistert und fragte wo man den rahmen kaufen kann und genau so ein bike will er auch .


so unterschiedlich kann das sein !!!zum glück - sonst wärs ja langweilig auf dem planet


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2004)

Jetzt übertreibst Du aber. Das waren zwar ein paar schräge Kommentare, aber davon musst Du Dich doch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Jeder, der ein bisschen Ahnung hat, sieht, dass es ein klasse Bike ist und wenn jemandem die Farbe nicht gefällt, hey, egal welche Farbe Du nimmst irgend jemandem wird sie nicht gefallen. Also: genug der Ausreden und das Bild an den Toni!


----------



## carloz (2. September 2004)

[email protected] !

So ! Meine 'versauten' Bilder sind nun auch bei dem toni 
Die Woche krieg ich mein 300er Tele wieder und dann wird mal mit dem Fahrrad ne geile session gem8...
Die Frage ist jetzt noch: Wo krich ichn Mädel her ?! Öhem...mal sehn... *kratz*

Also, ich streng mich auf jeden Fall an mit den pix ! Versprochen ! 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (3. September 2004)

@ wondermike - aus der ruhe lass ich mich nicht bringen , keine sorge   
solange mir mein mercury gefällt kann nix passieren .   

ich möchte doch noch ein paar bessere fotos machen bevor ich es zum toni schicke . hier gibt es ein paar steinbrüche - ich dachte das wäre die richtige umgebung für ein bergwerk . 
übrigens meine digicam ist eine ixus v . eine von den ersten mit 2mio pixel - damit bin ich eigentlich zufrieden - nur so weil du mal sagtest ich soll mir ne neue knipse holen


----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

@Fettkloß: Er meinte damit, dass nicht unbedingt die Kamera die Bilder m8 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

So,

Mädel hab ich. 
Shooting is nächste Woche 

guggstu:






greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (3. September 2004)

häääää ???????????  klar drückt der drauf der dahinter steht - aber ich bin kein gelernter fotograph - und ich denke das zu mindestens 99% der fotos hier kein gelernter fotograph gehört und demnach was zu beanstanden wäre . ich hab hier noch KEIN foto gesehen - meine eingeschlossen - die man für irgend ne werbung oder sonstige veröffentlichungen hätte nehmen können . 

du hast ja jetzt die latte verdammt hoch gelegt - mal sehen was du so hinbekommst   eins gleich vorab - weiber mit autos , weiber mit motorrädern , weiber mit D&W tiefergelegten opeln usw. find ich ,vorsichtig ausgedrückt , nicht so berauschend . mal sehn wie du das machst - viel spass auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

@Fettkloß: Ja, war ja nurn Spässgen 

Na ich werd die so machen, wie zum Beispiel Tammy hier auch. Nur halt mit bike irgendwie. Muss mir noch was überlegen   






Natürlich auch bike only Photos. Mal sehn   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (3. September 2004)

@carloz
Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

@Fettkloß
Die Kamera müsste eigentlich schon ordentliche Bilder zustande bringen und Deine Fähigkeiten als Fotograf wollte ich auch nicht in Frage stellen.  

Wahrscheinlich hat einfach was beim Verkleinern nicht so geklappt, weil die Bilder, die Du hier ins Forum gestellt hast, sind schon ziemlich unscharf. Mit welchem Programm hast Du das denn gemacht?


----------



## Fettkloß (3. September 2004)

ich hab das mit adobe photoshop elements gemacht . ich glaube in meinem benutzeralbum sind die schon schärfer .

@ carloz  is die schon über 18 ??????


----------



## daif (3. September 2004)

@carloz
mann ist die dünn...ähem ich meine natürlich schlank!!

bin ja auch mal gespannt wie die Bilder werden! Denn wie der Kloß schon sagt, Autos und Mädels haben immer nen...naja, den gewissen "touch" eben.
aber deine damen haben ja eindeutig mehr Klasse! Bin also gespannt...


----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

@Fettkloß: Mesiiescha 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (3. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das mit adobe photoshop elements gemacht . ich glaube in meinem benutzeralbum sind die schon schärfer .


Stimmt, schon viel besser.

Sag mal, hast Du ein 48er Kettenblatt dran? Kommt mir so groß vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (3. September 2004)

@ toni
 Spitze ! Endlich ein Hersteller der nicht nur die Katalogbikes, sondern auch die der Kunden (mit unterschiedlichen Ausstattungs- und Farbvarianten) ins Netz bringt.
@ all
, die alle diese Bilder gemacht haben und noch machen werden.  weiter so ! Ich werd' auch noch mal welche machen.


----------



## Lumix (3. September 2004)

@carloz

.......angeblich gibt es tausend Gründe sein Hobby an den Nagel zu hängen!!!!! Einen wüsste ich.......


----------



## Fettkloß (3. September 2004)

@w-mike - ne das is ein 46er .

@ lumix - hobby auf jeden fall weitermachen und nebenher genießen - danach oder davor und überhaupt


----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

@Lumix: Öhm, wie meinen ?   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (3. September 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Lumix: Öhm, wie meinen ?
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



Ich meine deine Fotokunst, deine Bilder aus dem Forum sind doch immer von bester Qualität!!

Peter


----------



## chris84 (4. September 2004)

@carloz: wenn ich morgen in St. Ingbert mein Bike nicht schrotte, wär ich bei ner Foto-session dabei, ich brauch unbedingt mal ein paar High-resolution Fotos von meinem Bike   
Wetter soll ja super werden, ich käm dann einfach vorbeigeduddelt...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. September 2004)

Ist das hier ein Fahhradforum oder ein Schlampenalarmauslöser?


----------



## Nomercy (4. September 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das hier ein Fahhradforum oder ein Schlampenalarmauslöser?


 *Schlampenalarm*, ich lach mich schlapp... 
 @carloz: Aber sag mal, was macht das Shooting-Guggstu-Mädel mit der linken Hand - oder hast Du sie da nicht fotografiert?
 Spätabendlicher Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## carloz (5. September 2004)

moin,

das mit den 'Schlampen' hab ich jetzt mal überhört, da ich die Mädels kenn.
Das "linke-Hand_Foto" is nich von mir, sondern von Ihr (jessi) selbst angefertigt.

Ich kann das auch lassen mit den Bildern, wenn es einige zu sehr tangiert. Kein Problem.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (5. September 2004)

@ carloz - von mir aus sollst du weitermachen , ich bin gespannt auf deine fotos . nehm den eisenfaust nicht so ernst du kennst doch seine äusserungen   und ausserdem sind hier 99% männlich und irgendwelche rasten doch immer aus wenn es irgendwie was mit mädels zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (5. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ carloz - von mir aus sollst du weitermachen , ich bin gespannt auf deine fotos . nehm den eisenfaust nicht so ernst du kennst doch seine äusserungen   und ausserdem sind hier 99% männlich und irgendwelche rasten doch immer aus wenn es irgendwie was mit mädels zu tun hat



....da muß ich Fettkloß mal zustimmen.

@ carloz

....weiter so, ist schon recht. Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus biken und MTB!!! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nomercy (5. September 2004)

Ja, Carloz, bitte mach weiter!

 Natürlich kehrt in diesen Mikrokosmos eine gewisse genetisch determinierte "Unruhe" ein, sobald ein paar Frauen(bilder) auftauchen. Ausserdem sind diese Mädchen doch ganz o.k., sie sind jung und brauchen das Geld . 

 Natürlich kann man ein gutes Bikefoto nicht eben mal 1:1 aus einem guten Portrait ableiten, nach dem Motto: Mädel raus, Bike rein. Aber die Fotos von Dir bereichern das Forum ungemein.

  Gruß Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. September 2004)

So, Mädels, ich habe mir mal die Bergwerkseite angesehen - und habe sie für schlecht befunden!
Die Bilder sind irgendwie alle in einem wilden Format, teilweise ist das hier veröffentlichte Material deutlich besser als das, was man als potentieller Bergwerk-Kunde auf der Homepage zu sehen bekommt und dann die katastrophale Anordnung! Regel Nummer eins: Jedes Element/Objekt einer Präsentation muß/soll sich in das Gesamtkonzept einfügen. Die Bilder machen das definitiv nicht. 

Etwas mehr Mühe, etwas mehr Feingefühl für den öffentlichen Auftritt - und Leute: schneidet nicht Köpfe ab, wo sie wichtig wären, auch wenn man damit seine Identität preisgibt. Dann lieber nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## uni922vega (5. September 2004)

xxxxx


----------



## Nomercy (5. September 2004)

@all: Schickt Ihr eigentlich auch weiterhin aktuelle Bilder/Updates zu Anthony, oder seht Ihr das als eine einmalige Aktion?

 @uni922vega: Viele hier haben, wie Du weißt, Deinen Beitrag per Mail (MTB-News "Neue Antwort im Thema 'Bergwerk Seite aktualisiert'") erhalten. Harsche Kritik an Freund Eisenfaust.

 @Eisenfaust: Ich bin bzgl. der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Bergwerk anderer Meinung. Die Einstellung der Bilder hat mich gefreut und die Art der Präsentation stört mich nicht. Und ja, dies ist ein Mountainbike-Forum. (Kein modifizierter Marcel-Reich-Ranicki-Fanclub.) Sicher möchtest Du auch vermeiden, daß in Deinen Beiträgen der Anschein von Enttäuschung bzw. einer ungezogenen Polemik an Überhand gewinnt. Oder geht es hier nur noch um Sieg und Niederlage? Was wurde dazu geschrieben: "Überall wimmelt es von Besiegten. Geh aus dem Haus, du begegnest Besiegten".

 Es wäre schade.

  Gruß Nomercy
 (Ein Besiegter)


----------



## daif (5. September 2004)

@carloz
Bilder her, ich finde deine Bilder auch gut! sicher auch mit Mädels!! (oder gerade wegen ihnen


----------



## carloz (6. September 2004)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme 

Ich nehm das ned so ernst   

Was schrub Univega denn schlimmes ? Wegen der XXX ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (14. September 2004)

Also ich finde Eisenfausts Kritik auch etwas überzogen, aber das mit den einheitlichen Formaten stimmt schon. 
Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee aber SEHR GUT, da hier nicht alles so steril abgekocht ist, sondern ein wenig der Bikerindividualität rauskommt...

@Anthony:
Mach doch mal ein paar Vorgaben über Format, Auflösung maximale Größe der Bilder; dann habt Ihr beim uppen auch weniger Probleme und die Bilder sehen etwas einheitlicher aus.


----------



## Eisenfaust (14. September 2004)

Klotzen, nicht kleckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (14. September 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> So, Mädels, ich habe mir mal die Bergwerkseite angesehen - und habe sie für schlecht befunden!
> Die Bilder sind irgendwie alle in einem wilden Format, teilweise ist das hier veröffentlichte Material deutlich besser als das, was man als potentieller Bergwerk-Kunde auf der Homepage zu sehen bekommt und dann die katastrophale Anordnung! Regel Nummer eins: Jedes Element/Objekt einer Präsentation muß/soll sich in das Gesamtkonzept einfügen. Die Bilder machen das definitiv nicht.
> 
> Etwas mehr Mühe, etwas mehr Feingefühl für den öffentlichen Auftritt - und Leute: schneidet nicht Köpfe ab, wo sie wichtig wären, auch wenn man damit seine Identität preisgibt. Dann lieber nicht veröffentlichen.



hast 100% recht ...

wenn premium dann überall ... auch bei der website ... und die bw website ist nur wirklich NICHT das gelbe vom ei


----------



## Fettkloß (14. September 2004)

ich finde die fotos und die seite und die rahmen und den toni und die alten bohrmaschinen und mein mercury total klasse


----------



## Endurance (14. September 2004)

> hast 100% recht ...
> 
> wenn premium dann überall ... auch bei der website ... und die bw website ist nur wirklich NICHT das gelbe vom ei



naja die Seite kann verbessert werden - keine Frage. Aber mir gefällt Sie so besser, wie eine mit Multimediakram überladene, die man dann nur noch mit DSL anschauen kann und womöglich nur ein einer festen Auflösung.

Mir sind vor allem aktuelle und korrekte Infos wichtiger als eine Hochglanzseite. Z.B. finde ich die Prospekte zwar optisch ansprechend inhaltlich aber...

Sind wir hier jetzt etwa alle Eisdielenbiker, die nur etwas zum vorzeigen brauchen? Aber gut wenn ich beides kann haben - nehm ich's gern.


----------



## günther69 (14. September 2004)

> Sind wir hier jetzt etwas alle Eisdielenbiker die nur etwas zum vorzeigen brauchen? Aber gut wenn ich beides haben nehm ich's gern.



Also zur Eisdiele bin ich mit meinen Bike noch nicht gekommen, dafür wird bei uns aber so ziemlich jeder Weg und jeder fahrbare Pfad mitgenommen.
Ich hab das Bike um Spaß auf der Piste zu haben, und es beim Biken mit den Kumpels so richtig krachen zu lassen.
Ok, ein wenig könnte man die Webseite optisch noch verbessern, aber die Zeit die dafür erforderlich ist, wird halt' der Toni im Moment nicht haben.


----------



## Nomercy (14. September 2004)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> Also zur Eisdiele bin ich mit meinen Bike noch nicht gekommen, dafür wird bei uns aber so ziemlich jeder Weg und jeder fahrbare Pfad mitgenommen.
> Ich hab das Bike um Spaß auf der Piste zu haben, und es beim Biken mit den Kumpels so richtig krachen zu lassen.
> Ok, ein wenig könnte man die Webseite optisch noch verbessern, aber die Zeit die dafür erforderlich ist, wird halt' der Toni im Moment nicht haben.


  Hallo!

 So in der Art sehe ich das auch. Wir sollten die Internetseite von Bergwerk nicht so sehr in den Vordergrund stellen. Als es bei mir um Informationsbeschaffung ging, habe ich über diese Seite alle notwendigen bzw. weiterführenden Informationen erhalten. Der Katalog war schnell da und der direkte Kontakt via Mail funktioniert auch sehr gut.

  Gruß
  Nomercy


----------



## bluesky (15. September 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind vor allem aktuelle und korrekte Infos wichtiger als eine Hochglanzseite. Z.B. finde ich die Prospekte zwar optisch ansprechend inhaltlich aber...
> 
> Sind wir hier jetzt etwa alle Eisdielenbiker, die nur etwas zum vorzeigen brauchen? Aber gut wenn ich beides kann haben - nehm ich's gern.




die bergwerkseite ist aus meiner sicht nicht sonderlich aktuell ... die logik der navigation und des contents sind von vorgestern ... grafiken und bilder sind teilweise in falscher auflösung oder verpixelt dargestellt ... das ganze design ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß ..

wenn ich was zum posen brauch kauf ich n storck oder ein votec ... die sind bekannter ...

mein optischer anspruch auch um eine marke drumrum liegt nahe dem des technischen ...

schau dir mal die seite von flori wiesmann an ... optisch könnte das meine schwester besser ... dafür hast du aber eine masse an aktuellen informationen und technischen beschreibungen ...

schau dir die seite von santa cruz an ... optisch der oberhammer und die spielen ja zumindest preislich in der gleichen liga wie bergwerk ..

was mich an diesem forum mittlerweile stört das einige hier um bergwerk einen kult betreiben ohne nochwas kritisch zu hinterfragen ... bergwerk ist heilig und dabei bleibt es ... das nicht alles gold ist was in pforzheim gemacht wird merkt sogar ein blinder 

nix für ungut ... ist meine sicht der dinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. September 2004)

Die Bergwerk-Website ist weder von Infomationsgehalt noch von der technischen Ausführung her der Brüller. Das Design ist aber ganz gut gelungen, das wäre auf jeden Fall ausbaufähig. Für eine Firma dieser Größenordnung kann man die Qualität der Website getrost als überdurchschnittlich bewerten. Ich würde mir auch mehr Infos wünschen, z.B. die Geometriedaten, die auch im Katalog stehen. Aber insgesamt ist es mir lieber, wenn BW die Ressourcen in gute Produkte investiert, als in eine alles-deht-sich-alles bewegt-sich, Flash-Java-interaktiv-multimedial-obercoole Website.


----------



## carloz (15. September 2004)

Moin,

ich weiß ja nicht WER Bergwerk als heilig ansieht, oder WEN bluesky meint. Aber eines weiß ich:

Meine Wenigkeit (und ich denke auch der Großteil der Bergwerkler hier) braucht sich nicht zu rechtfertigen, wenn ihnen ein bike geil abgeht.

Muß man denn immer alles begründen und immer alles kritisch hinterfragen ? 
Ich hinterfrage und beäuge George Bush oder unsere Regierung und deren Lauschangriffe schon mit Adleraugen, da muss ich mich doch ma von erholen 

Darf es denn nicht einmal LIEBE sein ? einfach so ? Ohne Grund ? Aus dem Bauch raus ? Fehler hin, oder her ? Kommt jetzt mal wieder auf den Teppich !
Life is too short for that shit 

Habt euch lieb   
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (15. September 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht WER Bergwerk als heilig ansieht, oder WEN bluesky meint. Aber eines weiß ich:
> 
> Meine Wenigkeit (und ich denke auch der Großteil der Bergwerkler hier) braucht sich nicht zu rechtfertigen, wenn ihnen ein bike geil abgeht.



dir geht ein bike ab ?

ich raffs scheibar nur nicht das man um n paar zusammengebruzzelte alurohre so ein wind macht ...

wie gesagt ... nix für ungut je soll das geil finden was er mag ... und wenn du auf alu stehst ...   

ich hab mein bike damals gekauft weil mich Lutz Scheffer ausführlich per email beraten hat und mir tips gegeben hat ... nicht weil "bergwerk" draufstand

aber das mein ich eben mit "kult" ... einigen ist dies anderen das wichtig 

und ich finds echt prima das du so auf dein bike liebst ... eventl. dürft ihr in holland heiraten


----------



## carloz (15. September 2004)

@bluesky:

Es geht um das *GANZE * Rad - nicht allein um den Rahmen !
Also *ALLES * was dran ist. 
Die Marta, XO, RONIN, ect. 
Das bike an sich. 
Liebe ! 

Heiraten suxx - verlobt sein muss  reichen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (15. September 2004)

ja .. ist ja okay ... 

wie gesagt ich finds toll das du dich so dafür begeistern kannst obwohl ich es eben nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann


----------

